# APII Diecast Production History



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Based in Ocala, Florida this company marketed "Sky Masters" (4) packs of military aircraft in 2004. Available examples include a B2 Stealth Bomber, Apache and Huey Helicopters and an F series jet. Each is equipped with a friction pull back motor.



Sourced references - 

Encyclopedia of Small-Scale Diecast Motor Vehicle Manufacturers - Sahakangas, Foster & Weber (2006)


----------

